
CNC-machining a lion's head from a billet of aircraft-grade titanium - bookofjoe
https://youtu.be/zq1zKeJFUKE
======
gus_massa
The youtu.be version was autokiled. Try resubmitting the youtube.com version.

~~~
bookofjoe
I don't understand. I just clicked on the original link above and it plays
fine.

~~~
gus_massa
Your submission was [dead] for more than 3 hours until I vouched it.

